# Wipe on polyeurethane varnish - is it available over here?



## morrisminordriver (1 Jul 2004)

I wathched the great bearded electrical tool taming wonderman (NYNorm) the other day and he was using a wipe on water based polyeurethane varnish whose merits he extolled (easy to put on - no brush marks - hard durable finish etc) . 
Does anyone know if this is available in the UK and is it as good as he says?.
Many thanks, MMD.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Jul 2004)

Are you sure? Have you not noticed how Norm ruins every piece he builds with his finishing?? :shock: 

[/contraversial]


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jul 2004)

Those dark brown stains and that sort of Caramac (remember those?) coloured paint he uses [_shudder_]  

Cheers

T


----------



## Philly (1 Jul 2004)

MMD, 
Closest thing I've seen is Patina, from Screwfix.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (1 Jul 2004)

Aragorn":kj5kgnf3 said:


> [/controversial]


You sure? :lol:


----------



## Aragorn (1 Jul 2004)

:lol: 
Gotta be careful here ALF! Constantly treading on eggshells these days now that we have a bracken of moderators :wink: 

(Yeah, yeah. I invented that collective noun. Don't know what's come over me today!)


----------



## Alf (1 Jul 2004)

A bracken? :? I dunno, maybe an "admonishment of moderators"? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jul 2004)

A moderation of moderators?


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Jul 2004)

An "excess" of moderators?

(Sorry - not really but after Tony's collective noun I could not resist it!)


----------



## Aragorn (1 Jul 2004)

An "off-topic of moderators"?


----------



## Philly (2 Jul 2004)

A "Gloat of Moderators"?

Philly


----------



## morrisminordriver (2 Jul 2004)

Philly wrote: "Closest thing I've seen is Patina, from Screwfix". 

Thanks for that Philly - I'll check it out.

MMD


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Jul 2004)

MMD,

Are you sure you want water borne poly? I ask because you can easily wipe on the oil based type. Just thin it with white spirits by upto 30% and wipe away. You will need several coats. The first coat will be sucked up like water in the desert.. Denib between coats.

The water borne finishes start to misbehave if you thin them by more than about 5%.


----------



## Alf (6 Aug 2004)

Mike,

If you're still interested; look what I found. And hey, it only took me a month... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (6 Aug 2004)

Nice one Alf
I was really excited to find a UK Behlen site-only to find most of the products are not available here :evil: 
Maybe in time........
Philly


----------



## morrisminordriver (6 Aug 2004)

Blow me down Alf - that's mighty impressive to come back to this one month on...thanks for that but Im afraid the cost is a bit too steep for me. 

Waterhead - I think I'll follow up your suggestion of the oil based thinned with white spirits - sorry for not having ackowledged that earlier....Cheers.

MMD


----------



## Philly (6 Aug 2004)

Hi All,
Slight apology is owed I think.
I looked at this site about a week or two ago. The cupboards were bare. Just took another glance-all the lovely products I was interested in have magically appeared-and loads more! Well done Behlen and my apologies for "diss'ing" you. :lol: 
Philly


----------



## AndyBoyd (3 Sep 2004)

To add a little more to this topic, I order Bartley wipe on varnish from the US via http://store.yahoo.com/kilian/barpasvar.htmlsee (http://www.bartleycollection.com/finish.htm) a half pint pot of the varnish is 6$ and I just ordered 5 at a postage cost of 20$. And with the $ to euro rate being so good at the moment, it seems pretty good to me

Because it is flammable it has to be sent parcel post (sea) and therefore takes 5-6 weeks to get here, but I've enough left of the previous order to last.

I used to work in the US and got to know this product there, they also make Gel stains which are also good (at least the cherry one which I also used there). I do not know if these are the ones his Normness uses as I did not have a TV in the US (a rarity I can tell you) and Norm isn't on over here in NL. Only seem him a couple of times at my parents on visits home with the kids!

Bartley make very expensive kits for woodworkers. A friend of mine in Texas with no furniture making skills made a Queen Anne Highboy from them in Tiger Maple, it cost him 2 grand for the kit, but was beautiful. Of course being a hobby designer maker i was not impressed with such laziness, but hey I'll never be able to make such nice legs or shell carvings like the ones he bought! http://www.bartleycollection.com/chests.htm


----------



## GEORGEk (13 Jan 2011)

thank you for the great artcle on bartley furniture would be nice if we were in the UK. PLEASE CHECK US OUT.


----------

